# Recommendations on Spare Tire Rim



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I just installed a set of redline tires on my 67 goat using 17 inch Rally II wheels. Now I'd like to buy a rim for the trunk but can't seem to find one under $100. I plan to use a spare tire cover so don't need to buy an expensive wheel since it won't be exposed. Would appreciate other owners ideas for what you use as a spare and/or where you picked up a cheap 17 in rim? Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Find a 5" wide 14" BOP/Chevelle steel wheel and a 215/78 x 14 (or other) cheap tire that has the same overall diameter as as the other four. Doesn't have to be 17"


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I kept searching until I found a 14" R1 so I could have a matched spare.
Found it local for $50. Keep looking their out there.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2 
14x6 repro rally II disc wheel or an original JA 
and
a repro bias ply Firestone redline mounted on it 
face up like juniors ,,,,

or
buy another wheel EXACTLY like what you have 
just in case ....


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Find a 5" wide 14" BOP/Chevelle steel wheel and a 215/78 x 14 (or other) cheap tire that has the same overall diameter as as the other four. Doesn't have to be 17"


Thanks 052. I never even thought of that option. This is why this forum is so valuable!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Find a 5" wide 14" BOP/Chevelle steel wheel and a 215/78 x 14 (or other) cheap tire that has the same overall diameter as as the other four. Doesn't have to be 17"


Thanks again Ed!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Find a 5" wide 14" BOP/Chevelle steel wheel and a 215/78 x 14 (or other) cheap tire that has the same overall diameter as as the other four. Doesn't have to be 17"


Just thought of an issue if I were to go with a 14 in rim. Would this fit over my disc brake calipers on my 17 inch Rally II wheels? Would a 15 be a better option?


----------



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

Sdpepper said:


> Just thought of an issue if I were to go with a 14 in rim. Would this fit over my disc brake calipers on my 17 inch Rally II wheels? Would a 15 be a better option?


From what I have read and experienced you need a 15” to fit over disc brakes.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you have disks both front and back? I used 15" RIIs all around on my 67 because I added front disks, but used a stock steel 14" rim for the spare with a BFG radial TA tire that matches the height of the tires on the 15" rims. If I had a problem with one of the front tires, I would have to pull a tire off the back (stock drums) and move it to the front and then put the spare on the back. 

I chose the steel wheel just to show I wasn't trying to put something over on anyone because my car came originally with steel wheels and deluxe wheel covers. Plus everything fits great in the trunk.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Just thought of an issue if I were to go with a 14 in rim. Would this fit over my disc brake calipers on my 17 inch Rally II wheels? Would a 15 be a better option?


Good Point. Are the calipers factory or aftermarket? Usually 14 " wheels built for and after 1970 models will have clearance for factory disc brakes. 15" steel wheels are difficult to find in the 4 3/4" bolt pattern which is why I recommended the 14".


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Colorado67GTO said:


> Do you have disks both front and back? I used 15" RIIs all around on my 67 because I added front disks, but used a stock steel 14" rim for the spare with a BFG radial TA tire that matches the height of the tires on the 15" rims. If I had a problem with one of the front tires, I would have to pull a tire off the back (stock drums) and move it to the front and then put the spare on the back.
> 
> I chose the steel wheel just to show I wasn't trying to put something over on anyone because my car came originally with steel wheels and deluxe wheel covers. Plus everything fits great in the trunk.


Thanks Colorado for sharing that option! I do have discs all around but perhaps a 15 might fit over the calipers.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Good Point. Are the calipers factory or aftermarket? Usually 14 " wheels built for and after 1970 models will have clearance for factory disc brakes. 15" steel wheels are difficult to find in the 4 3/4" bolt pattern which is why I recommended the 14".


Ed, the calipers are aftermarket Baers.


----------

